# Wypipo going CRAZY for this Gabby Petito case



## vevster

They gave the fiancé the benefit of the doubt and he took off.  If he had  been black he would have been at least in jail or WORSE.


----------



## nysister

Yeah that white woman privilege disappears when they want to protect white men.

I hope they find him and throw him under the jail. How disgusting can you be, to kill someone, come back home without them and then refuse to say anything. His parents are trash too.


----------



## Kanky

I approve of not speaking to the police without a lawyer. They need to leave the parents alone.


----------



## Kanky

The search for Gabby Petito's fiancé Brian Laundrie continues. Here's why it's been so hard to find him | CNN
					

Police in Florida resumed their search this week for Brian Laundrie, the fiancé of Gabby Petito, whose remains were found Sunday.




					www.cnn.com
				




Why are police asking why the parents didn’t stop him from going hiking? If the cops had evidence that he committed a crime then they should’ve stopped him. That is their job. Why are they acting like the parents should’ve taken away a grown man’s cell phone and Nintendo Switch until he ate his vegetables, cleaned his room and confessed to murder?


----------



## dancinstallion

There is no way I would allow my son to be in my house and remain silent about his missing fiancee, when he was the last person with her and most likely killed her.

I would have kicked him out day one when he returned without her. She lived with his parents too and he drove HER van all the way home without her.

He can not talk to the police all he wants but it won't be in my house. I have cut people off for less and we are talking about MURDER. Da fuq


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> There is no way I would allow my son to be in my house and remain silent about his missing fiancee, when he was the last person with her and most likely killed her.
> 
> I would have kicked him out day one when he returned without her. She lived with his parents too and he drove HER van all the way home without her.


You would assume that your son killed his fiancé because she hadn’t called her family? I would assume that they broke up and she was sulking… I mean who knows what he actually told them. But I don’t think it is normal to jump to “my son is a MURDERER get out!” They also don’t know that he was the last person to see her alive.

I am assuming that he killed her because I don’t give random white dudes the benefit of the doubt,   but I don’t think that it unreasonable for his parents not to assume that. The police haven’t even released a cause of death or arrest warrant yet.


----------



## dancinstallion

If my daughter was missing, I would want him to talk. I am keeping that same energy if he were my son. He needs to speak up and make it make sense how your fiancee is missing when yall were on a road trip together, he didn't call the police, and now he is back home without her. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## dancinstallion

Kanky said:


> You would assume that your son killed his fiancé because she hadn’t called her family? I would assume that they broke up and she was sulking… I mean who knows what he actually told them. But I don’t think it is normal to jump to “my son is a MURDERER get out!” They also don’t know that he was the last person to see her alive.
> 
> I am assuming that he killed her because I don’t give random white dudes the benefit of the doubt,   but I don’t think that it unreasonable for his parents not to assume that. The police haven’t even released a cause of death or arrest warrant yet.



I would assume that my son was a protector and would protect his fiancee. Since he didn't sound the alarm that something happened,  he didn't stay in the area where he last saw her , he drove thousands of miles in her vehicle without her, and is now not talking about. Yes the obvious answer was he killed her and ditched her body. 

If they broke up then how the he!! does he have her car? What kind of Ninja move is that? They break up and he takes her vehicle and leaves her?!!!  Naw I would really be pissed.


----------



## vevster

nysister said:


> His parents are trash too.


Absolutely...


----------



## vevster

dancinstallion said:


> would assume that my son was a protector and would protect his fiancee. Since he didn't sound the alarm that something happened, he didn't stay in the area where he last saw her , he drove thousands of miles in her vehicle without her, and is now not talking about.


Thanks for explaining this so well.  I didn't have the strength.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I feel bad for her family because stuff like this leaves a void that’s never filled. A cousin of mine disappeared 10 years ago. His parents assume he’s dead but they don’t know. No one talks about it but I know they still hope he’s alive and turns up one day.

Hopefully those remains are hers and they can at least move to a grieving stage instead of hoping for a miracle months and years later. Obviously best case scenario is that she’s alive but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Peppermynt

Black Ambrosia said:


> I feel bad for her family because stuff like this leaves a void that’s never filled. A cousin of mine disappeared 10 years ago. His parents assume he’s dead but they don’t know. No one talks about it but I know they still hope he’s alive and turns up one day.
> 
> Hopefully those remains are hers and they can at least move to a grieving stage instead of hoping for a miracle months and years later. Obviously best case scenario is that she’s alive but that seems unlikely.


What remains?


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> If my daughter was missing, I would want him to talk. I am keeping that same energy if he were my son. He needs to speak up and make it make sense how your fiancee is missing when yall were on a road trip together, he didn't call the police, and now he is back home without her. It doesn't make sense.


If a cop asks me if I have the time, my response is to speak with my attorney. I would not talk to the police under these circumstances. 

If the son is not a murderer and knew what happened and could help then he should’ve spoken to the cops with an attorney present. If he is guilty or had no idea where she went next or what happened then talking to the police makes no sense. There are very few instances where speaking to the police is a good idea. Anyone who speaks to the police without an attorney is a fool. Any attorney will tell you to remain silent.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Peppermynt said:


> What remains?


----------



## frizzy

I'm gonna assume he's self-aborted by now.


----------



## Ivonnovi

IMO, I knew he was guilty and that she wasn't going to fare well from this.

I've personally knew of a sitchu' close to this scenario.  But instead he beat her and left her suffering whilst he drove her vehilce across two states to their former residence for the "holiday weekend".      The authorities had to be dispatched to their home where they found her badly beaten and pregnant. 

It is an Weak @ick Move to leave with a woman's car and go back to momma'n'em's house; and offer no explination as to where the woman is.     EVEN IF IT's TRUE that SHE was mentally unstable, hop your grown man arse on a bus, plane, or train and leave; you are not entitled to her vehicle...(nor her body).    {I wonder whose creditcards this KANG used to pay for gas}


----------



## Kanky

Ivonnovi said:


> IMO, I knew he was guilty and that she wasn't going to rare well from this.
> 
> I've personally knew of a sitchu' close to this scenario.  But instead he beat her and left her suffering whilst he drove her vehilce across two states to their former residence for the "holiday weekend".      The authorities had to be dispatched to their home where they found her badly beaten and pregnant.
> 
> It is an Weak @ick Move to leave with a woman's car and go back to momma'n'em's house; and offer no explination as to where the woman is.     EVEN IF IT's TRUE that SHE was mentally unstable, hop your grown man arse on a bus, plane, or train and leave; you are not entitled to her vehicle...(or her body).    {I wonder whose credit cards this KANG used to pay for gas}


I thought it was possible that he left her alive and acting crazy in the woods, where she was killed by a stranger/committed suicide/was eaten by mountain lions, but his taking the van is what made me think that he killed her. Because what woman is going to let you leave her with no shelter in the woods? But then the fact that he was home for so long before he disappeared is weird too. Because if you killed someone would you really just go home and act like nothing happened for 2 weeks before running?


----------



## Ivonnovi

Kanky said:


> ..... Because what woman is going to let you leave her with no shelter in the woods? But then the fact that he was home for so long before he disappeared is weird too. Because *if you killed someone would you really just go home and act like nothing happened for 2 weeks before running*?


 Street rules say "YES!" to the bolded.   Don't bolt until you have to; plus in some states (i'm not looking their specifics up) you can't be charged with murder unless there's a body; 
Plus:   he may have a relative on the Police force that gave him a heads-up that remains have been found.    or    He needed to get some $$ together before running    
Either way he's not the first Criminal to play this game.  As a Parent these are support choices I hope to never have to make; but then my kids already know that I _ain't about that life.   I'll be supportive and offer wise counsel but there's some bullshiggidy you'd be on your own with._


----------



## dancinstallion

The sad part is she missed the red flag and warning sign which ultimately caused her to lose her life. The last red flag was when the police were called in August when he locked her out of her car and she was crying. That was a sign, that this is not it abort mission, and she should have headed back home without him instead of him heading home without her.

May she RIP.


----------



## Kanky

dancinstallion said:


> The sad part is she missed the red flag and warning sign which ultimately caused her to lose her life. The last red flag was when the police were called in August when he locked her out of her car and she was crying. That was a sign, that this is not it abort mission, and she should have headed back home without him instead of him heading home without her.
> 
> May she RIP.


There were some other women who were murdered while camping around the same time and place who complained about a creepy guy in the woods. But for some reason they didn’t listen to their instincts and leave either.









						Details released in deaths of newlywed couple at campsite
					

MOAB, Utah (AP) — A newlywed couple that was gunned down near a Utah campsite had told friends that they were afraid of a “creepy man” that was near their camp prior to their death, according to newly unsealed police documents.




					apnews.com
				




Here is the police video of Gabby and Brian in case anyone else is as nosey as I am. She was the one cited for domestic violence, but he seemed  a little off to me as well.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Ivonnovi said:


> Street rules say "YES!" to the bolded.   Don't bolt until you have to; plus in some states (i'm not looking their specifics up) you can't be charged with murder unless there's a body;
> Plus:   he may have a relative on the Police force that gave him a heads-up that remains have been found.    or    He needed to get some $$ together before running
> Either way he's not the first Criminal to play this game. * As a Parent these are support choices I hope to never have to make; but then my kids already know that I *_*ain't about that life.   I'll be supportive and offer wise counsel but there's some bullshiggidy you'd be on your own with.*_


I already told everyone- don't call me to get rid of a body- I'm snitching the first chance I get. 
If you come home from a cross country trip without every person that left with you, you have some explaining to do. And if your explanation is suspicious, well then you'd be talking to the police on your own.


----------



## starfish

I really miss CourtTV for cases like this.  There's too many outlets and sources to follow.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Ivonnovi

Missing W Wmen Syndrome is the same reason why the Nation seems to be so infactuated with the Lil'Miss Jon Bennet (the 6y/o that was murdered in her GA home back in the day....and her parent's had her on the Beauty Pagent Circut).     Same with the Smart girl that was kidnapped from her home.     For the life of me I couldn't understand why the media flooded the airways with pic's of a 10y/o girl, when actually the Smart girl was 15....I found that very countereffective to the search efforts.  

During the same time, it seemed that if you had darker skin or hair and came up missing the coverage was MUCH less intense....If you had both, you'd do great with a run in the local news for a few days.


----------



## Peppermynt

Kanky said:


> There were some other women who were murdered while camping around the same time and place who complained about a creepy guy in the woods. But for some reason they didn’t listen to their instincts and leave either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details released in deaths of newlywed couple at campsite
> 
> 
> MOAB, Utah (AP) — A newlywed couple that was gunned down near a Utah campsite had told friends that they were afraid of a “creepy man” that was near their camp prior to their death, according to newly unsealed police documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the police video of Gabby and Brian in case anyone else is as nosey as I am. She was the one cited for domestic violence, but he seemed  a little off to me as well.


Interesting.

The 911 caller that drove past the van when it was parked stated he was slapping her (that's specifcally why they called). I assume that was either before this traffic stop and not after he picks her up the next day. But what if the slapping happened the next day? Hmmm ...

I will say the cops treated them both respectfully. Would be great if that was how all of these traffic stop interactions went.

ETA - she was not cited for DV.


----------



## Kanky

Peppermynt said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The 911 caller that drove past the van when it was parked stated he was slapping her (that's specifcally why they called). I assume that was either before this traffic stop and not after he picks her up the next day. But what if the slapping happened the next day? Hmmm ...
> 
> I will say the cops treated them both respectfully. Would be great if that was how all of these traffic stop interactions went.
> 
> ETA - she was not cited for DV.


They gave him a restraining order against her that he had to go to the police station the next day and release. He was the only one with any injuries and she said that he didn’t hit her but that she hit him. Maybe she was abused and lying, but if he’d wanted to press charges they’d have arrested her.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

vevster said:


> They gave the fiancé the benefit of the doubt and he took off.  *If he had  been black he would have been at least in jail or WORSE.*


Not picking on you but that's not a bad thing.  If a black woman disappears, I don't care who sits in jail or worse.  Fornicate 'Em.


----------



## Theresamonet

^^ It’s actually not even true though that he’d be in jail if he were black. Not sure why so many are saying this. History has clearly shown otherwise. Does anyone remember the pregnant mail carrier who is still missing? They let the obvious (black) murder suspect, the baby’s father, go. He also took that opportunity to get in the wind.


----------



## vevster

Crackers Phinn said:


> Not picking on you but that's not a bad thing.  If a black woman disappears, I don't care who sits in jail or worse.  Fornicate 'Em.


I’m talking about Gabby with a black guy.


----------



## Peppermynt

Kanky said:


> They gave him a restraining order against her that he had to go to the police station the next day and release. He was the only one with any injuries and she said that he didn’t hit her but that she hit him. Maybe she was abused and lying, but if he’d wanted to press charges they’d have arrested her.


No they dropped all that. Toward the end of the bodycam video they said they weren't citing her. All they did was take him to a hotel and left her with the van. And they "encouraged" them not to speak until the next day.


----------



## Dposh167

What annoys me is the media's headlines that they can't find him in the swamps near his paren't house. Like I'm so tired of hearing about that freaking swamp he supposedly went hiking in last tuesday. It's been 1 week. The man drove across country alone without his fiance. Why in TF would he be still be  hanging around that area where he lived for 1 week. That man is goooooone!! lol


----------



## Dposh167

The FBI just confirmed that the remains are hers


----------



## mensa

vevster said:


> They gave the fiancé the benefit of the doubt and he took off.  If he had  been black he would have been at least in jail or WORSE.


Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## discodumpling

Sad. That's the breaks though. How this dude has morphed from her boyfriend to fiance next come husband..   I am amazed at how brazen they are in their protection of y/t men. Hopefully he offs himself cause I'm tired of this story already.


----------



## vevster

discodumpling said:


> Sad. That's the breaks though. How this dude has morphed from her boyfriend to fiance next come husband..   I am amazed at how brazen they are in their protection of y/t men. Hopefully he offs himself cause I'm tired of this story already.


They are looking underwater for him.  I think he is a coward, he will not kill himself.


----------



## awhyley

TrulyBlessed said:


>



Yep.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

dancinstallion said:


> If my daughter was missing, I would want him to talk. I am keeping that same energy if he were my son. He needs to speak up and make it make sense how your fiancee is missing when yall were on a road trip together, he didn't call the police, and now he is back home without her. It doesn't make sense.


I would have cornered him and run him the 21 questions until I was satisfied. He came home in HER vehicle. HERS. Red Flag.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Theresamonet said:


> ^^ It’s actually not even true though that he’d be in jail if he were black. Not sure why so many are saying this. History has clearly shown otherwise. Does anyone remember the pregnant mail carrier who is still missing? They let the obvious (black) murder suspect, the baby’s father, go. He also took that opportunity to get in the wind.


Its true. Black men get away with a whole lot when it comes to BW. Now if it were a black guy and this Wt Woman....bay--bee.

Oh and I bet he been beating on her a WHILE. Pretty sure she been a victim of DV for a while. Many MANY women will hide it for years. And if not physical...definitely verbal or emotional.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I will add,

Many POC--hell most missing people don't have a lot of evidence to work with that's easy to track. Many people literally disappear from the face of the earth. We are spreading the word about a father who disappeared here in my city when he was dropping his daughter off at Florida State Univ. They are from NC. 50 something old wt man just disappeared 5 weeks ago now. History of mental health issues/depression that he managed to cope with. No trail...no trace. Camera's saw him leaving the hotel for a walk. Wife says he left for walks ALL THE TIME so it wouldn't have been unusual on its face. Foul play? Suicide? Dogs, police, search folk have found nothing. No money spent. Never checked out of the hotel. Nothing. 

This particular white couple had their travels documented with followers and the whole 9. So it not hard to work this case. They are throwing everything at it, and its performative. They are gonna make it seem like they have done a whole lot when as tragic as it is, a lot of eyes are on it. I remember when that black girl died in the freezer and it was investigated and all over the news. It got a LOT of coverage and we were all detectives with our theories. We never really knew what else had happened and there was no hard evidence that she had been assaulted. As it stands she found herself drunk or high in that freezer and died. Its still mysterious but it got a lot of coverage. That's too few and far between, but it started out on Social Media...Just like this couple. They will "hop on" anything for looks.


----------



## Theresamonet

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Its true. Black men get away with a whole lot when it comes to BW. Now if it were a black guy and this Wt Woman....bay--bee.
> 
> Oh and I bet he been beating on her a WHILE. Pretty sure she been a victim of DV for a while. Many MANY women will hide it for years. And if not physical...definitely verbal or emotional.



I can agree that it’d probably be different if it were an interracial relationship, with the man being black... But I’m not sure why that’s the mental leap that people are making in this case.

It seems like people will take any opportunity to try to paint black men as victims, when in actuality, they get away with quite a bit of isshhh when it’s black women they are victimizing. So what if Gabby Petito were black? We likely wouldn’t even be hearing anything about this. That’s what should be more concerning and thought provoking to black women. Not whether or not black men can get away with murder at the same rate as white men.


----------



## nysister

With A Spotlight On Gabby Petito, The Parents Of 2 Missing Black Men Call For Action
					

The families of Jelani Day and Daniel Robinson, both Black men in their 20s, are continuing their push for answers in the weeks and months, respectively, after their disappearances.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Kanky

nysister said:


> With A Spotlight On Gabby Petito, The Parents Of 2 Missing Black Men Call For Action
> 
> 
> The families of Jelani Day and Daniel Robinson, both Black men in their 20s, are continuing their push for answers in the weeks and months, respectively, after their disappearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


I think that part of the reason that people were obsessed with finding Gabby was because of the fiancé’s behavior and all of the social media clues. There was also a chance that she’d been abandoned in a remote area and could be rescued. But for the most part an adult who can’t be found either doesn’t want to be found or is dead. They aren’t looking for these people because they are almost certainly gone.

I would like to see missing black people get more attention so that the predators can be rounded up. For years people claimed that there were no black serial killers. But of course there were, it is just easy to get away with killing a lot of black people.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Theresamonet said:


> I can agree that it’d probably be different if it were an interracial relationship, with the man being black...* But I’m not sure why that’s the mental leap that people are making in this case.*
> 
> It seems like people will take any opportunity to try to paint black men as victims, when in actuality, they get away with quite a bit of isshhh when it’s black women they are victimizing. So what if Gabby Petito were black? We likely wouldn’t even be hearing anything about this. That’s what should be more concerning and thought provoking to black women. Not whether or not black men can get away with murder at the same rate as white men.


It is one of those unsaid but deeply ingrained beliefs in the black community that true equality is when black men can get away with harming white women the same way they get away with harming black women.  IMO, a better deeply ingrained belief is bm should get the same treatment for harming a bw that they get when harming a ww but nobody ever asks me when it comes to these things.


----------



## nysister

Kanky said:


> I think that part of the reason that people were obsessed with finding Gabby was because of the fiancé’s behavior and all of the social media clues. There was also a chance that she’d been abandoned in a remote area and could be rescued. But for the most part an adult who can’t be found either doesn’t want to be found or is dead. They aren’t looking for these people because they are almost certainly gone.
> 
> I would like to see missing black people get more attention so that the predators can be rounded up. For years people claimed that there were no black serial killers. But of course there were, it is just easy to get away with killing a lot of black people.


I'd like to see them offer these families more closure though.

With the case of the young Black man that went over the ravine, I think he was forced off, and someone removed/buried his body.


----------



## vevster

They finally issued a warrant for his arrest.  I though they would wait a few month weeks  

This you tube link has LIVE coverage of the case:


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> They finally issued a warrant for his arrest.  I though they would wait a few month weeks
> 
> This you tube link has LIVE coverage of the case:


An arrest warrant for using her debit card? They are saying that she is a homicide, why aren’t they charging him with that? I wonder if they don’t have enough evidence.


----------



## frizzy

When he turns up, they'll give him a good stern talking to about killing your girlfriends.  They don't want to ruin his future due to this one indiscretion.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I believe he killed himself like the rank coward punk he is.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I actually don’t think he killed himself. These type of men tend to put their own safety and well being above all else. He’s holed up somewhere and I bet his mama knows where.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I actually don’t think he killed himself. These type of men tend to put their own safety and well being above all else. He’s holed up somewhere and I bet his mama knows where.


This is also a very likely scenario!


----------



## OhTall1

Kanky said:


> An arrest warrant for using her debit card? They are saying that she is a homicide, why aren’t they charging him with that? I wonder if they don’t have enough evidence.


On the news this morning, they said that issuing the warrant for the debit card means that anyone helping him hide now can be charged with aiding and abetting.  They're hoping that this will either prevent anyone else from helping him, or give those who are incentive to turn him in.


----------



## Alta Angel

It's crazy to me how media outlets are picking up on "Missing White Women Syndrome ".  They keep asking how and why it happens.  YOU ARE THE MEDIA.  YOU CONTROL THE HEADLINES.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Alta Angel said:


> It's crazy to me how media outlets are picking up on "Missing White Women Syndrome ".  They keep asking how and why it happens.  YOU ARE THE MEDIA.  YOU CONTROL THE HEADLINES.


I get what you’re saying. But the media focuses on what garners the most interest for the public. It’s a two fold problem.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

WATCH: Dog the Bounty Hunter shows up at Brian Laundrie's family home, knocks on door
					

“Dog the Bounty Hunter” visited the family home of Brian Laundrie on Saturday afternoon. Laundrie has been missing for over a week.




					www.wjtv.com
				




Trying to get a new tv special, I see


----------



## Theresamonet

Anyone following the case of the missing Hispanic 19 year old? The person of interest was the apartment complex maintenance man. He committed suicide. The teen is still missing.


----------



## Kanky

Theresamonet said:


> Anyone following the case of the missing Hispanic 19 year old? The person of interest was the apartment complex maintenance man. He committed suicide. The teen is still missing.


Ugh. He could’ve at least told someone where he hid the body before he killed himself.


----------



## discodumpling

Theresamonet said:


> Anyone following the case of the missing Hispanic 19 year old? The person of interest was the apartment complex maintenance man. He committed suicide. The teen is still missing.


This girl is a Trini. This story is a big thing in the Caribbean community right now. The fact that he offed himself does not bode well.


----------



## dancinstallion

Theresamonet said:


> Anyone following the case of the missing Hispanic 19 year old? The person of interest was the apartment complex maintenance man. He committed suicide. The teen is still missing.



The poor girl didn't stand a chance. The maintenance man entered her apartment 30 mins before she got off of work and waited on her. 

This is so sad.


----------



## mensa

dancinstallion said:


> The poor girl didn't stand a chance. The maintenance man entered her apartment 30 mins before she got off of work and waited on her.
> 
> This is so sad.


How can one stay safe when people like that have a key to your home?


----------



## Chicoro

mensa said:


> How can one stay safe when people like that have a key to your home?


You can’t.
If someone wants to hurt you, it’s not difficult for them to do it, especially if you are not aware of their nefarious intentions. Women are especially vulnerable for many reasons. So you have to remain vigilant. Most importantly, trust your instincts.

Too often we dismiss that internal guidance as being over the top or, inaccurate. Always listen and act in accordance with it.


----------



## dancinstallion

mensa said:


> How can one stay safe when people like that have a key to your home?



The only option would have been to have a camera in her house. That way she would have gotten an alert on her phone that movement was at her front door or in her living room, and wherever else in her apartment. 

I know when I was younger I never thought of that, but now it comes in so handy.


----------



## mensa

dancinstallion said:


> The only option would have been to have a camera in her house. That way she would have gotten an alert on her phone that movement was at her front door or in her living room, and wherever else in her apartment.
> 
> I know when I was younger I never thought of that, but now it comes in so handy.


Great thinking.


----------



## Kanky

^^ I also think that single women should own large dogs.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Kanky said:


> ^^ I also think that single women should own large dogs.


This is what I was going to say. Dogs can be killed or distracted, but they are an extra thing to deal with that some killers/rapist don’t want.


----------



## fluffyforever

dancinstallion said:


> The only option would have been to have a camera in her house. That way she would have gotten an alert on her phone that movement was at her front door or in her living room, and wherever else in her apartment.
> 
> I know when I was younger I never thought of that, but now it comes in so handy.


I don’t have a camera, but I have an alarm system with sensors on my windows and doors so if they are ever opened I get a text message even if I forget to set the alarm, and if the alarm is on and isn’t turned off, the cops will come out. 

As a woman living alone in a house, this gives me so much peace of mind coming home late at night.


----------



## frizzy

Women who are renting or leasing where someone else has a key need extra protection to know when their space has been entered.  
Fools will install a security camera to watch you in your space.


----------



## vevster

frizzy said:


> Women who are renting or leasing where someone else has a key need extra protection to know when their space has been entered.
> Fools will install a security camera to watch you in your space.


I change the locks every time I move into a new place and manage to not give the key.


----------



## Kanky

I wonder if they are still looking for dude in the swamp. I saw on Twitter that there have been protestors with megaphones outside of his house since Gabby first went missing and now the protestors are getting into fights with the neighbors.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Kanky said:


> I wonder if they are still looking for dude in the swamp. I saw on Twitter that there have been protestors with megaphones outside of his house since Gabby first went missing and now the protestors are getting into fights with the neighbors.


There's something going with people becoming so aggressive. The last president unlocked a cheat code of sorts to advance to this realm though it was definitely brewing below the surface for a minute.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Kanky said:


> I wonder if they are still looking for dude in the swamp. I saw on Twitter that there have been protestors with megaphones outside of his house since Gabby first went missing and now the protestors are getting into fights with the neighbors.


I’d be pissed at this too. what exactly are they protesting? I know they are not protesting a lack of action by police because it seems like the search for this man is bigger than the one for osama bin Ladin.


----------



## vevster

I bet Dog the Bounty Hunter finds him.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

discodumpling said:


> This girl is a Trini. This story is a big thing in the Caribbean community right now. The fact that he offed himself does not bode well.


Yup.  Every day I pray that Miya is found alive. Everyday. I love how the community is coming together to spread awareness of this disappearance. On a daily basis more & more media is picking up the story,
In terms of being vigilant if you live alone, there are excellent suggestions made in the above post.


----------



## vevster

The Sarah Everard case is another illustration of white men getting HUGE amounts of Benefit of the doubt.  He was an elite policeman in London but had several claims of indecent exposure.  He was allowed to keep his job! Until he kidnapped, raped and murdered Sarah, of course.


----------



## frizzy

Wypipo cannot police themselves adequately and that puts the rest of us in grave danger.


----------



## nysister

vevster said:


> The Sarah Everard case is another illustration of white men getting HUGE amounts of Benefit of the doubt.  He was an elite policeman in London but had several claims of indecent exposure.  He was allowed to keep his job! Until he kidnapped, raped and murdered Sarah, of course.


That poor woman, I hadn't heard about her.

I read this article and became so angry. So it's a woman's job to make sure a police officer is a police officer, and not their job to make sure they know what their own are doing.

Part of the job should be that they consent to being tracked and monitored at all times. If you're there to "serve and protect" why would it bother you?









						London police warn women to be wary of lone officers after Sarah Everard murder
					

London's Metropolitan Police has issued advice to women approached by lone police officers in the wake of Sarah Everard's murder, including telling them to run "into a house," "wave down a bus" or call the police on 999 if they do not believe the officer is "who they say they are" after...




					amp-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## frizzy

Wow!  So since plain clothes cops usually deploy in groups, now a woman is supposed to feel safer going with a *group* of strange men claiming to be cops?  SMH


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

FBI joins the search for missing Florida college student Miya Marcano
					

Law enforcement agencies across Florida say they are also working around the clock regarding Marcano's disappearance. She was last seen on Sept. 24.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I guess I need to start a thread by itself but: I am scared for my daughter out in this world. I told DH that whenever she moves out that we need to help her financially with any security related expenses (camera set up, alarms, large dog vet bills, etc). But so many more women die at the hands of someone that they know. What can I do?? I can talk to her about what to look for, but a lot of the times that comes from experience. Ug just scary.


----------



## Kanky

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I guess I need to start a thread by itself but: I am scared for my daughter out in this world. I told DH that whenever she moves out that we need to help her financially with any security related expenses (camera set up, alarms, large dog vet bills, etc). But so many more women die at the hands of someone that they know. What can I do?? I can talk to her about what to look for, but a lot of the times that comes from experience. Ug just scary.


Abusers try to isolate their victims from their families and friends. Having a close relationship where you see her regularly will help.


----------



## dancinstallion

Authorities: Body of missing Florida college student found​

MIAMI (AP) — Authorities say they have found the body of a missing Florida college student who disappeared a week ago.

Orange County Sheriff John Mina said Saturday that authorities found Miya Marcano’s body near an apartment building. The 19-year-old vanished on the same day a maintenance man improperly used a master key to enter her apartment. Her family reported her missing after she missed a flight home to South Florida on Sept. 24.

The sheriff previously said Armando Caballero, a maintenance worker at the apartment complex where Marcano lived and worked, is considered the “prime suspect.” Caballero, 27, apparently killed himself; his body was found three days after Marcano was last seen.

Authorities said Marcano had repeatedly “rebuffed” romantic advances by Caballero. Detectives spoke to Caballero after the Valencia College student was reported missing, but had no evidence to detain him at that time. They obtained a warrant for his arrest after learning he had entered her apartment before she disappeared. His body was then found inside a garage.

“At this time, we cannot identify a cause of death, so I don’t’ want to speculate on that,” Mina said of Marcano's death during a news conference Saturday.

The FBI and the Florida Department of Law Enforcement were among the hundreds of authorities searching for Marcano. Meanwhile, friends and family held a prayer vigil and passed out flyers desperate to find the missing teen.


The sheriff says cellphone records from Caballero led them to the area, showing he was at the apartment for about 20 minutes the night she was reported missing.

Mina says they notified her parents just hours ago, adding “our hearts are broken.”

“Everyone wanted this outcome to be different," he said. “As a sheriff, as a father, obviously we are grieving at the loss of Miya.”

Caballero 's criminal history revealed one prior arrest in the state. In December 2013, he was arrested in Polk County on charges of using a destructive device resulting in property damage and discharging a weapon on school property, according to the Florida Department of Law Enforcement.

An arrest report said Polk County sheriff’s deputies were called to the campus of Warner University after a report of a bomb going off inside a dorm. The explosive turned out to be a toilet bowl cleaner concoction inside a plastic drink bottle. The report said Caballero admitted to using the improvised explosive as a “prank” on other residents of the dorm. No one was injured.

The apartment complex, Arden Villa, released a statement saying “all potential employees are vetted through a national background check services provider,” and no records of burglary or sexual assault were found involving Caballero.


----------



## vevster

Locks can also be re-keyed. So that they don’t know they don’t have the key until they try the lock. Just hire a good locksmith.

it’s so sad this guy had access to this young girl.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Chicoro said:


> You can’t.
> If someone wants to hurt you, it’s not difficult for them to do it, especially if you are not aware of their nefarious intentions. Women are especially vulnerable for many reasons. So you have to remain vigilant. Most importantly, trust your instincts.
> 
> Too often we dismiss that internal guidance as being over the top or, inaccurate. Always listen and act in accordance with it.



THIS!  Your body KNOWS before your rational mind does.  Don't even question your gut instinct.  Run with it.


----------



## nysister

Belle Du Jour said:


> THIS!  Your body KNOWS before your rational mind does.  Don't even question your gut instinct.  Run with it.


Exactly your sub-conscious will analyze micro expressions, rate of breathing, tells, and a host of other things before you actually put a label on it.

If someone makes you uncomfortable, screw their feelings, stay away from them.


----------



## PatDM'T

nysister said:


> *Exactly your sub-conscious will analyze micro expressions, rate of breathing, tells, and a host of other things before you actually put a label on it*.
> 
> *If someone makes you uncomfortable, screw their feelings, stay away from them.*



I know making
the whole post
all bold is
is silly and
cancels out
the reason we
highlight: To make
parts stand out.
But I started to
highlight what
I liked about
the post and
before I
knew it... 

In short,
I love the
whole post.


----------



## Rastafarai

mensa said:


> How can one stay safe when people like that have a key to your home?



Home cameras and pistol permits. More Black men and women are carrying following the Trump era.

As for home cameras, it’s a must and can send email and phone alerts you with any motion detection. One simple home camera could have saved this young lady. May she RIP.


----------



## nysister

PatDM'T said:


> I know making
> the whole post
> all bold is
> is silly and
> cancels out
> the reason we
> highlight: To make
> parts stand out.
> But I started to
> highlight what
> I liked about
> the post and
> before I
> knew it...
> 
> In short,
> I love the
> whole post.


Thanks @PatDM'T ! 

Lately I'm, more and more concerned about the health of women, especially Black women. We need to protect ourselves.


----------



## mensa

Rastafarai said:


> Home cameras and pistol permits. More Black men and women are carrying following the Trump era.
> 
> As for home cameras, it’s a must and can send email and phone alerts you with any motion detection. One simple home camera could have saved this young lady. May she RIP.


Yep, and I'll add to your two ways of protection prayer to the Lord for His protection too.


----------



## mensa

nysister said:


> Thanks @PatDM'T !
> 
> Lately I'm, more and more concerned about the health of women, especially Black women. We need to protect ourselves.


So true.


----------



## mensa

vevster said:


> Locks can also be re-keyed. So that they don’t know they don’t have the key until they try the lock. Just hire a good locksmith.
> 
> it’s so sad this guy had access to this young girl.


That's a good idea Vev.

She had to be terrified...I can't even imagine the horrible ordeal that she went through.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

vevster said:


> *Locks can also be re-keyed.* So that they don’t know they don’t have the key until they try the lock. Just *hire a good locksmith.*
> 
> it’s so sad this guy had access to this young girl.


This is GREAT advice.


----------



## vevster

White people are so strange... Gaby's mother tweeted:  "Mama Bear is getting ANGRY!!  Getting?  He killed your daughter and left her to rot and NOW you are 'getting' angry?  Weird.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


> White people are so strange... Gaby's mother tweeted:  "Mama Bear is getting ANGRY!!  Getting?  He killed your daughter and left her to rot and NOW you are 'getting' angry?  Weird.


I saw that :/ It seems attention seeking.


----------



## msbettyboop

I don't know if this makes any difference to someone but if you don't have a door camera or alarm, one thing you can do in the meantime is when you leave your apartment, put things a certain way and leave certain doors open. If someone comes in to hide, they are likely to move or switch something before hiding and you are bound to notice it as soon as you come in. If you do, leave immediately and call the police. Do not do the white people, "Is anybody there?" thing until Freddie Kruger comes out of the closet or laundry room to fillet you. I'm extra paranoid so I do this in addition to the door camera/alarm.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

If you change the locks and your landlord finds out, be prepared for them to change the locks again and charge you for the inconvenience.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> If you change the locks and your landlord finds out, be prepared for them to change the locks again and charge you for the inconvenience.


Hasn’t happened to me. You would think they would ask for a key first before going to the expense.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

vevster said:


> Hasn’t happened to me. You would think they would ask for a key first before going to the expense.


I understand the desire to do this for your peace of mind but, as a landlord, there's no way I'd be interested in politely asking for a key to a property I own. If you look at it that way, the perspective changes completely. The lease agreement I use for my tenants explicitly states that the locks aren't to be changed and if they are then the tenant is responsible for the expense of installing new locks. Honestly I'd seriously consider not renewing the lease if I had this happen. As a landlord, it's a red flag.


----------



## vevster

Black Ambrosia said:


> The lease agreement I use for my tenants explicitly states that the locks aren't to be changed and if they are then the tenant is responsible for this expense.


I have no such clause, so I'm good


----------



## Kanky

She needs more people.  








						Brian Laundrie's sister says she does not know where he is, and 'I'd turn him in' | CNN
					

The sister of Brian Laundrie has doubled down on her assertion she has no idea where he is, as authorities search for him after the death of his fiancée, Gabby Petito.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Kanky

vevster said:


> I have no such clause, so I'm good


I would double check this. I am using a pretty standard lease for properties in three different states and they all include this. If there is an emergency and they need to get in to shut off water, gas or whatever then this could delay them and make you responsible for the damage that results from that delay.


----------



## vevster

Kanky said:


> I would double check this. I am using a pretty standard lease for properties in three different states and they all include this. If there is an emergency and they need to get in to shut off water, gas or whatever then this could delay them and make you responsible for the damage that results from that delay.


I hear you and I am prepared to pay.
I have had supers hit on me, I don't want them to have the key to my place....  Of course if there is an emergency and they have to break in I know I have to pay up.  That is the risk I am prepared to accept.


----------



## Chicoro

msbettyboop said:


> I don't know if this makes any difference to someone but if you don't have a door camera or alarm, one thing you can do in the meantime is when you leave your apartment, put things a certain way and leave certain doors open. If someone comes in to hide, they are likely to move or switch something before hiding and you are bound to notice it as soon as you come in. If you do, leave immediately and call the police. Do not do the white people, "Is anybody there?" thing until Freddie Kruger comes out of the closet or laundry room to fillet you. I'm extra paranoid so I do this in addition to the door camera/alarm.


I love this!!! Now, THIS, I can implement.


----------



## Kanky

Was


Chicoro said:


> I love this!!! Now, THIS, I can implement.


There is also the tiny piece of tape trick where you tape the door so that you can tell of someone entered while you are gone. Don’t be paranoid though. This kind of thing is incredibly rare and most women are killed by someone that they are dating.


----------



## Chicoro

Kanky said:


> Was
> 
> There is also the tiny piece of tape trick where you tape the door so that you can tell of someone entered while you are gone. Don’t be paranoid though. This kind of thing is incredibly rare and most women are killed by someone that they are dating.


Thank you.

Even more frightening  [to me], is that women are also killed by men to whom they are currently married or to whom they were married.

It’s not fair for me to blame women and say, “Their pickers/choosing skills are off”. But, if men are the ones doing all this killing of women, then, the onus or responsibility unfortunately does fall on the women to choose better. Because after all, if you as a woman choose wrongly, you are literally and potentially putting your life at stake. That seems grossly unfair. But we can all look around and see the outcomes of life’s unfairness all around us.

The last thing I wish to add is that having authentic, developed, strong self-esteem seems to be one of the best ways to help with your picker. I used to confuse a women's accomplishments with self-esteem and having it together. Just because a persn has had many great accomplishments DOES not mean that they have high self-esteem.  For women, we have got to learn to love ourselves first and more so than any significant other or partner.


----------



## vevster

Hopefully this camera setup will help her get the guy.....  reminds me to always have my keys at the ready.  No excessive fumbling.


----------



## Theresamonet




----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> Hopefully this camera setup will help her get the guy.....  reminds me to always have my keys at the ready.  No excessive fumbling.


Yes always 
having the
key in your 
hand whether
it is your 
 car key as 
you walk to it
or your door
key can come 
in handy as 
a weapon if 
someone tried 
to ambush you.

Check out 
these tips.


----------



## guudhair

vevster said:


> Hopefully this camera setup will help her get the guy.....  reminds me to always have my keys at the ready.  No excessive fumbling.


This is so scary!  I’m happy she was faster than he was.  I wouldn’t be surprised if he‘s out on parole for harming someone.  I’m tired of criminals getting released early…many of them shouldn’t be released at all.


----------



## vevster

PatDM'T said:


> Yes always
> having the
> key in your
> hand whether
> it is your
> car key as
> you walk to it
> or your door
> key can come
> in handy as
> a weapon if
> someone tried
> to ambush you.
> 
> Check out
> these tips.


I have to put a color code on that key to locate it quickly.


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> I have to put a color code on that key to locate it quickly.


I usually leave
a building with
car key already
in my hand 
at the ready,
so no need 
to locate it quickly.

Also before 
exiting my car,
I have my house
key in my hand 
at the ready.


----------



## vevster

PatDM'T said:


> I usually leave
> a building with
> car key already
> in my hand
> at the ready,
> so no need
> to locate it quickly.
> 
> Also before
> exiting my car,
> I have my house
> key in my hand
> at the ready.


I have a lot of keys that look alike..... so the color code will help.


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> I have a lot of keys that look alike..... so the color code will help.


Oh OK.

I use key
covers (you
know they
had to be
images of
my relatives)
for the important
keys that I need
to distinguish
from others.


----------



## msbettyboop

vevster said:


> Hopefully this camera setup will help her get the guy.....  reminds me to always have my keys at the ready.  No excessive fumbling.



This is really really freaky. I fish out my keys a few minutes before I get to the door and lock the door immediately after going in. Not set the groceries or laptop bag down first before locking the door.


----------



## vevster

PatDM'T said:


> Oh OK.
> 
> I use key
> covers (you
> know they
> had to be
> images of
> my relatives)
> for the important
> keys that I need
> to distinguish
> from others.


Cute!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My friend rents a house and her children were home alone including her teenaged daughter. The landlord entered without letting her know he was coming and the daughter was 1/2 dressed and in her room. She texted him and asked her to let him know next time and he told her "this is my home, don't be rude, you're just a renter." He also said as he entered, he knocked and announced himself to the children.

She is livid because she is recently divorced, the youngest are REALLY young and she feels extremely vulnerable. Many folk commented that legally he is at least supposed to announce himself. But I don't know the laws. A few landlords said the same (he is supposed to announce himself). I'd be livid.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My friend rents a house and her children were home alone including her teenaged daughter. The landlord entered without letting her know he was coming and the daughter was 1/2 dressed and in her room. She texted him and asked her to let him know next time and he told her "this is my home, don't be rude, you're just a renter." He also said as he entered, he knocked and announced himself to the children.
> 
> She is livid because she is recently divorced, the youngest are REALLY young and she feels extremely vulnerable. Many folk commented that legally he is at least supposed to announce himself. But I don't know the laws. A few landlords said the same (he is supposed to announce himself). I'd be livid.


She needs to check the laws in her state because this sounds like crazy to me. You have to give notice here unless there is an emergency that could cause damage to the property. He is probably a pervert. She should move as soon as possible. In the short term tell him that he needs to knock and wait to be let in so that she doesn’t accidentally shoot him thinking that he is a burglar.


----------



## msbettyboop

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My friend rents a house and her children were home alone including her teenaged daughter. The landlord entered without letting her know he was coming and the daughter was 1/2 dressed and in her room. She texted him and asked her to let him know next time and he told her "this is my home, don't be rude, you're just a renter." He also said as he entered, he knocked and announced himself to the children.
> 
> She is livid because she is recently divorced, the youngest are REALLY young and she feels extremely vulnerable. Many folk commented that legally he is at least supposed to announce himself. But I don't know the laws. A few landlords said the same (he is supposed to announce himself). I'd be livid.



*This is what I use* to prevent such insanity from happening to me. Good luck getting in with that. You can't just enter unannounced/without notice because you're the landlord you creepy . Where I live, you have to provide 24 hours notice before entering the property but some landlords still overstep because people be crazy.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kanky said:


> She needs to check the laws in her state because this sounds like crazy to me. You have to give notice here unless there is an emergency that could cause damage to the property. He is probably a pervert. She should move as soon as possible. In the short term tell him that he needs to knock and wait to be let in so that she doesn’t accidentally shoot him thinking that he is a burglar.


Ugh and she said he's black. She says its happened before and there was a conversation and he ignores her. She is moving next month. We all think she should be reporting him.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

It definitely depends on the state. Some states have really strong tenant protections. Why was he coming into the house multiple times anyway? Aside from property issues, I don't just stop by. If there aren't any issues I'll come by once a year to make sure they aren't abusing the property but I always give 72 hours notice because I know what can happen when you walk up on someone that's not expecting you.

ETA: If tenants pay slow I'll check up on things more frequently because I've been burned before.


----------



## beloved1bx

Chicoro said:


> You can’t.
> If someone wants to hurt you, it’s not difficult for them to do it, especially if you are not aware of their nefarious intentions. Women are especially vulnerable for many reasons. So you have to remain vigilant. Most importantly, trust your instincts.
> 
> Too often we dismiss that internal guidance as being over the top or, inaccurate. Always listen and act in accordance with it.


I was reading a Reddit thread where women were listing their favorite books and one called The Gift of Fear by Gavin de Becker kept coming up over and over and over again.  One poster said that she gives the book to every young woman she knows who is about to start college.  I added it to my list but haven't read it yet.  But I believe it speaks to what you're saying @Chicoro, which is that we need to pick up on certain signs and trust our spidy senses.

Here's the book description:
—— A carjacker lurking in a shopping mall parking lot. An abusive husband pounding on the door. A disgruntled employee brandishing a gun. These days, no one is safe from the specter of violence. But according to Gavin de Becker, everyone can feel safer, act safer, be safer -- if they learn how to listen to their own sixth sense about danger. De Becker has made a career of protecting people and predicting violent behavior. His firm handles security for many of the leading figures in Hollywood and Silicon Valley, and his computerized risk-assessment system helps analyze threats to members of Congress and the Supreme Court. Now, in this unprecedented guide, de Becker shares his expertise with everyone. Covering all the dangerous situations people typically face -- street crime, domestic abuse, violence in the workplace -- de Becker provides real-life examples and offers specific advice on restraining orders, self-defense, and more. But the key to self-protection, he demonstrates, is learning how to trust our own intuitions. For everyone who's ever felt threatened, this book is essential reading.


My manager also told me about this other book Spy Secrets That Can Save Your Life: A Former CIA Officer Reveals Safety and Survival Techniques to Keep You and Your Family Protected.


----------



## beloved1bx

Also, SNL did a sketch about Missing White Lady Syndrome


----------



## Keen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Ugh and she said he's black. She says its happened before and there was a conversation and he ignores her. She is moving next month. We all think she should be reporting him.


She should contact a local legal aid.  Even if she moved he may owe her a month’s rent for each offense (I live in FL).


----------



## Chicoro

beloved1bx said:


> I was reading a Reddit thread where women were listing their favorite books and one called The Gift of Fear by Gavin de Becker kept coming up over and over and over again.  One poster said that she gives the book to every young woman she knows who is about to start college.  I added it to my list but haven't read it yet.  But I believe it speaks to what you're saying @Chicoro, which is that we need to pick up on certain signs and trust our spidy senses.
> 
> Here's the book description:
> —— A carjacker lurking in a shopping mall parking lot. An abusive husband pounding on the door. A disgruntled employee brandishing a gun. These days, no one is safe from the specter of violence. But according to Gavin de Becker, everyone can feel safer, act safer, be safer -- if they learn how to listen to their own sixth sense about danger. De Becker has made a career of protecting people and predicting violent behavior. His firm handles security for many of the leading figures in Hollywood and Silicon Valley, and his computerized risk-assessment system helps analyze threats to members of Congress and the Supreme Court. Now, in this unprecedented guide, de Becker shares his expertise with everyone. Covering all the dangerous situations people typically face -- street crime, domestic abuse, violence in the workplace -- de Becker provides real-life examples and offers specific advice on restraining orders, self-defense, and more. But the key to self-protection, he demonstrates, is learning how to trust our own intuitions. For everyone who's ever felt threatened, this book is essential reading.
> 
> 
> My manager also told me about this other book Spy Secrets That Can Save Your Life: A Former CIA Officer Reveals Safety and Survival Techniques to Keep You and Your Family Protected.


Yes! Thank you! I bought this book and read it. I couldn’t remember the title. Thank you


----------



## Chicoro

beloved1bx said:


> I was reading a Reddit thread where women were listing their favorite books and one called The Gift of Fear by Gavin de Becker kept coming up over and over and over again.  One poster said that she gives the book to every young woman she knows who is about to start college.  I added it to my list but haven't read it yet.  But I believe it speaks to what you're saying @Chicoro, which is that we need to pick up on certain signs and trust our spidy senses.
> 
> Here's the book description:
> —— A carjacker lurking in a shopping mall parking lot. An abusive husband pounding on the door. A disgruntled employee brandishing a gun. These days, no one is safe from the specter of violence. But according to Gavin de Becker, everyone can feel safer, act safer, be safer -- if they learn how to listen to their own sixth sense about danger. De Becker has made a career of protecting people and predicting violent behavior. His firm handles security for many of the leading figures in Hollywood and Silicon Valley, and his computerized risk-assessment system helps analyze threats to members of Congress and the Supreme Court. Now, in this unprecedented guide, de Becker shares his expertise with everyone. Covering all the dangerous situations people typically face -- street crime, domestic abuse, violence in the workplace -- de Becker provides real-life examples and offers specific advice on restraining orders, self-defense, and more. But the key to self-protection, he demonstrates, is learning how to trust our own intuitions. For everyone who's ever felt threatened, this book is essential reading.
> 
> 
> My manager also told me about this other book Spy Secrets That Can Save Your Life: A Former CIA Officer Reveals Safety and Survival Techniques to Keep You and Your Family Protected.


Yes! I read this one. I couldn’t remember the title, though. Thank you for this information.


----------



## Everything Zen

beloved1bx said:


> Also, SNL did a sketch about Missing White Lady Syndrome


It wasn’t even funny but then Michael Che’s slimey incel behind got a dig in on it at the end- nope. SNL’s been walking a very interesting tight rope this last season.


----------



## vevster

Here is an interview with that woman that managed to get into the apt building before the guy tried to get her.  Poor thing she has her entire face blurred and her daughter speaking for her..


----------



## kcbelle925

vevster said:


> Here is an interview with that woman that managed to get into the apt building before the guy tried to get her.  Poor thing she has her entire face blurred and her daughter speaking for her..


So frightening, that poor woman. I hope they catch his backside.  The thing that kills me about these NYC landlords they don't even make an effort to install proper locks for the building doors. With enough force, someone could push on the door hard enough to break the lock and they don't bother to replace it.  So this fool was able to walk right in without a key. This is also why I never open the door so wide as to let someone just slip in behind me, I open it just enough for my body to squeak through and let it close immediately. If someone is behind me I hope they have their keys. 

He rings the doorbell and calls out to them to let him in... but for why? He's an idiot. He's not going to last too long on the streets.

I am so angry about this. This is why I carry my pepper spray and steel baton just about everywhere with me.


----------



## vevster

Wypipo now hiring planes with banners to fly over the Laundries home.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

They love doing this stuff. I saw a story on the news about a plane being flown around the offices of one of the auto companies talking about how they funded politicians who supported the insurrection. If it brings awareness then it makes sense but I don’t see it helping in the search for that guy.


----------



## Kanky

Black Ambrosia said:


> They love doing this stuff. I saw a story on the news about a plane being flown around the offices of one of the auto companies talking about how they funded politicians who supported the insurrection. If it brings awareness then it makes sense but I don’t see it helping in the search for that guy.


I am so petty that I would refuse to say anything about it ever just because they kept harassing me to make a statement.  I doubt that this is helping at all.


----------



## vevster

Aww so sad that Brian Dirty Laundrie STRANGLED that girl.  The coronor's report came out today.


----------



## Ganjababy

I assumed it was an accident. A fight gone awfully wrong and he panicked and ran. like she scratched his face and he pushed her off him and she accidentally roll down a cliff or hit her head on a rock... But he strangled her? Then casually drive back home in her car? Psychopath.


----------



## frizzy

Really?  I never assumed it was an accident.   

Unplanned,  but no accident and no remorse.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

vevster said:


> Hopefully this camera setup will help her get the guy.....  reminds me to always have my keys at the ready.  No excessive fumbling.



Update to this:


----------



## Black Ambrosia

oneastrocurlie said:


> Update to this:


Every time I see this video it makes me uneasy. I'm not in an apartment so it's a little different but it bothers me that I'd never be able to open 2 sets of doors fast enough to evade a guy moving as fast as he was.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Black Ambrosia said:


> Every time I see this video it makes me uneasy. I'm not in an apartment so it's a little different but it bothers me that I'd never be able to open 2 sets of doors fast enough to evade a guy moving as fast as he was.



I don't live in an apartment either but stuff like this and just living solo encouraged me to make a move on getting my ccw license.


----------



## vevster

I think he should have been charged will assault, not burglary.


----------



## vevster

If you are a white boy with a beard, look out.








						Brian Laundrie lookalike ambushed by feds at gunpoint on Appalachian Trail
					

Severin Beckwith had a rude awakening when US Marshals on the hunt for the fugitive pulled their guns on him during a nap on the Appalachian Trail.




					nypost.com


----------



## Peppermynt

vevster said:


> If you are a white boy with a beard, look out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Laundrie lookalike ambushed by feds at gunpoint on Appalachian Trail
> 
> 
> Severin Beckwith had a rude awakening when US Marshals on the hunt for the fugitive pulled their guns on him during a nap on the Appalachian Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


He "fit the description" eh?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Like...WOW...

Look what you get when police actually DO their job.









						Manhunt for Brian Laundrie leads authorities to at least 5 bodies of missing persons
					

While the 23-year-old remains on the lam more than a month after skipping out of his family’s Florida home, the other bodies have been found in areas where authorities have been looking




					nypost.com


----------



## Ivonnovi

vevster said:


> If you are a white boy with a beard, look out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Laundrie lookalike ambushed by feds at gunpoint on Appalachian Trail
> 
> 
> Severin Beckwith had a rude awakening when US Marshals on the hunt for the fugitive pulled their guns on him during a nap on the Appalachian Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Is it bad that my 1st thought was: 
"Yay, now _they'll_ get a taste of what we go through when we "fit the description".....​But then thought YT Priv..when I read this part: 

_"“Next thing I see is a bunch of guys with riot shields with ‘US Marshals’ written on them, handguns pointed at my face,” Beckwith told the mag.

The stunned hiker was promptly handcuffed as *one of the feds helped Brettmann get dressed*."_​...because WE KNOW they'dve hauled us off, naked or in our dirty-draws.


----------



## SoniT

I haven't kept up with this story but remains were found.


----------



## vevster

SoniT said:


> I haven't kept up with this story but remains were found.


It better not be him.


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> It better not be him.


----------



## yamilee21

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Like...WOW...
> 
> Look what you get when police actually DO their job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhunt for Brian Laundrie leads authorities to at least 5 bodies of missing persons
> 
> 
> While the 23-year-old remains on the lam more than a month after skipping out of his family’s Florida home, the other bodies have been found in areas where authorities have been looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


It is astounding, the number of people who disappear, and very little or no effort is ever made to find them, in a country with so many resources and so much technology.


----------



## Kanky

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Like...WOW...
> 
> Look what you get when police actually DO their job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhunt for Brian Laundrie leads authorities to at least 5 bodies of missing persons
> 
> 
> While the 23-year-old remains on the lam more than a month after skipping out of his family’s Florida home, the other bodies have been found in areas where authorities have been looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


The families of missing folks should tell the police that they think BL did it.


----------



## vevster

This is such a scam.  They are saying the remains are skeletal.  Even if you are submerged in water, you don't become a skeleton in a few weeks!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

vevster said:


> This is such a scam.  They are saying the remains are skeletal.  Even if you are submerged in water, you don't become a skeleton in a few weeks!


Hmm. Animals? It was a small amount of water, I thought? If there were enough bottom feeders maybe? Crawfish will gobble up anything dead. 


I never thought he'd kill himself though. Who knows?


----------



## PatDM'T

vevster said:


> This is such a scam.  They are saying the remains are skeletal.  Even if you are submerged in water, you don't become a skeleton in a few weeks!


See, that is what 
I was thinking too...


Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Hmm. Animals? It was a small amount of water, I thought? If there were enough bottom feeders maybe? Crawfish will gobble up anything dead.


Hadn't thought 
of that  



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I never thought he'd kill himself though. Who knows?



I had a feeling 
he would un-live
himself but hoped
he would be caught
before he did.
When they un-live
themselves it is
like they won. Boo!


----------



## msbettyboop

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Hmm. Animals? It was a small amount of water, I thought? If there were enough bottom feeders maybe? Crawfish will gobble up anything dead.
> 
> 
> *I never thought he'd kill himself though. Who knows?*



I assumed that's what he ran off to do like the coward he is so he can traumatize Gabby's family the second time by denying them justice and the chance to face their kid's murderer. He doesn't come across as someone that has the gravitas to pull a John List...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Welp that’s him.

I wonder if he wrote a suicide note? They said they found a notebook.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Just googled John List and whoa.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Welp that’s him.
> 
> I wonder if he wrote a suicide note? They said they found a notebook.


Not surprised.

Supposedly they used dental records.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Black Ambrosia said:


> Just googled John List and whoa.


Whats a John list?


----------



## Black Ambrosia

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Whats a John list?


From Wikipedia:

*John Emil List* (September 17, 1925 – March 21, 2008) was an American murderer[1] and long-time fugitive. On November 9, 1971, List killed his wife, mother, and three children at their home in Westfield, New Jersey, and then disappeared; he had planned the murders so meticulously that nearly a month passed before anyone suspected that anything was amiss.

List assumed a new identity, remarried, and eluded justice for nearly 18 years. He was finally apprehended in Virginia on June 1, 1989, after the story of his murders was broadcast on the television program _America's Most Wanted_. After extradition to New Jersey, he was convicted on five counts of first degree murder and sentenced to five consecutive terms of life imprisonment without parole.

List gave critical financial problems, as well as his perception that his family members were straying from their religious faith, as his motivations for the murders. He believed that killing them would assure their souls a place in Heaven, where he hoped to eventually join them. List died in prison in 2008 at the age of 82.


----------



## Ivonnovi

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Welp that’s him.
> 
> I wonder if he wrote a suicide note? They said they found a notebook.


They found a notebook....yet his remains were "skeletal"?   That sounds really odd/off...suspect.


----------



## Kanky

Ivonnovi said:


> They found a notebook....yet his remains were "skeletal"?   That sounds really odd/off...suspect.


Supposedly the notebook was in a dry bag and his body was in the swamp being eaten by wildlife. I’m glad that they found him so that both families can have whatever closure they can find in knowing he’s dead.

I’m kind of surprised that a white dude didn’t just take his chances in court.


----------



## nysister

I hope he's dead, but I wonder. 

At least now this can get out of the news.


----------



## january noir

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Whats a John list?


It's who John List is.   He lived in Westfield, NJ.  He murdered his entire family, wife, mother, and kids, left town, and changed his identity.
He got away with it for decades, even remarried.

*John Emil List* (September 17, 1925 – March 21, 2008) was an American murderer[1] and long-time fugitive. On November 9, 1971, List killed his wife, mother, and three children at their home in Westfield, New Jersey, and then disappeared; he had planned the murders so meticulously that nearly a month passed before anyone suspected that anything was amiss.

List assumed a new identity, remarried, and eluded justice for nearly 18 years. He was finally apprehended in Virginia on June 1, 1989, after the story of his murders was broadcast on the television program _America's Most Wanted_. After extradition to New Jersey, he was convicted on five counts of first degree murder and sentenced to five consecutive terms of life imprisonment without parole.

List gave critical financial problems, as well as his perception that his family members were straying from their religious faith, as his motivations for the murders. He believed that killing them would assure their souls a place in Heaven, where he hoped to eventually join them. List died in prison in 2008 at the age of 82.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Thanks ladies.

I didn't know he was an actual person! And WHOA.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kanky

BL’s parents should sue the police department. They’ve acted as if the parents were involved in some kind of coverup when really the police just screwed this up badly.  Apparently their son went to the reserve when they said he did and was found where they said he was most likely to be. People have protesting outside their house like lunatics for no reason. 









						Investigators confused Brian Laundrie's mother for him while watching their home, police reportedly acknowledge | CNN
					

Investigators in Florida confused Brian Laundrie's mother with her son while they were monitoring the family's home in the days after Laundrie's fiancée, Gabby Petito, was reported missing, a police spokesperson said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## kimpaur

Kanky said:


> BL’s parents should sue the police department. They’ve acted as if the parents were involved in some kind of coverup when really the police just screwed this up badly.  Apparently their son went to the reserve when they said he did and was found where they said he was most likely to be. People have protesting outside their house like lunatics for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators confused Brian Laundrie's mother for him while watching their home, police reportedly acknowledge | CNN
> 
> 
> Investigators in Florida confused Brian Laundrie's mother with her son while they were monitoring the family's home in the days after Laundrie's fiancée, Gabby Petito, was reported missing, a police spokesperson said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Yeah, yet another reason why yt people get on my nerves 
We protest for racial injustice , they protest because they basically wanted to harass these folks   
You didn’t have anything better to do?


----------



## discodumpling

Saving this spot in this thread...for when dude pops up in South America with a new family in a couple years. This is all too convenient.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## vevster

THE END.


----------



## PatDM'T

TrulyBlessed said:


>


So the DNA
test was done?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I knew it.

COWARD.


----------



## Seattle Slew

I wonder how long after he killed her did his coward self beg off.


----------



## Keen

Seattle Slew said:


> I wonder how long after he killed her did his coward self beg off.


I’m still skeptical.  Some FB comments:
If he short himself, where’s the gun? 
So the police searched for him for 3 weeks.  But as soon as his parents showed up they found his body?


----------



## Seattle Slew

Keen said:


> I’m still skeptical.  Some FB comments:
> If he short himself, where’s the gun?
> So the police searched for him for 3 weeks.  But as soon as his parents showed up they found his body?


Ooh good point!


----------



## Seattle Slew

Seattle Slew said:


> Ooh good point!


I actually wondered if the parents took him out there and killed him.


----------



## PatDM'T

Keen said:


> I’m still skeptical.  Some FB comments:
> If he short himself, where’s the gun?
> So the police searched for him for 3 weeks.  But as soon as his parents showed up they found his body?


I am with you.
Found it odd
how the DNA
analysis was
delayed and 
still dunno if
we ever got
the results.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Seattle Slew said:


> I actually wondered if the parents took him out there and killed him.


Why would they do this?


----------



## Seattle Slew

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why would they do this?


Who knows. People are crazy. The boy killed his girlfriend. Maybe it runs in the family. Maybe they were deeply ashamed/angry or it was in the heat of the moment. If he was killed it makes sense it be people close to him not strangers.

Also, I have not created a fully fleshed out whackadoodle theory. . I just listen to a lot of true crime podcasts. Some people are capable of the worst.


----------



## vevster

Those Laundries are terrible people. I have no sympathy for them.


----------

